# Sometimes you don't get to choose when you fight a battle



## smhbbag (May 22, 2009)

Fort Worth soldier's, um, boxers make him famous | Local News | Star-Telegram.com


----------



## PresbyDane (May 22, 2009)

And the red shirt just says "well come and get me, I am right here" very


----------



## py3ak (May 22, 2009)

That is some beautiful countryside.


----------



## smhbbag (May 22, 2009)

It is indeed. If I didn't know better, I'd say that looks like a golf course in the valley.


----------



## BJClark (May 22, 2009)

the person is also wearing flip flops!!!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 22, 2009)

AAHHHGG!! He's wearing a red shirt! Hasn't he ever seen Star Trek?


----------



## OPC'n (May 22, 2009)

hahaha!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 22, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of the Church..... doesn't matter how your dressed as long as you are unified and shooting in the same direction.


----------



## Timothy William (May 23, 2009)

Although being dressed funny can make you a more conspicuous target.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2009)

It is a BIT worrying that he is fighting live fire in a bright red tee!


----------



## TimV (May 23, 2009)

Jonathan correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the last time British forces went into battle in red was during the First Boer War at Majuba Hill. Seems Mausers trump bayonets after all, and red stands out on a barren landscape ;-)

Hopefully some relative will send him different color jammies if he's still with us.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 23, 2009)

Did anyone notice that the fellow in the middle is wearing sneakers? I wonder who their SGT is?


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2009)

TimV said:


> Jonathan correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the last time British forces went into battle in red was during the First Boer War at Majuba Hill. Seems Mausers trump bayonets after all, and red stands out on a barren landscape ;-)



We learned our lesson. Don't you think he was told in combat school: 'Bright colours in a drab landscape is generally speaking a bad idea'? I promise you if that was me, out there, I would have packed brown, black, green teeshirts, not random holiday souveneirs!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 23, 2009)

> Jonathan correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the last time British forces went into battle in red was during the First Boer War at Majuba Hill. Seems Mausers trump bayonets after all, and red stands out on a barren landscape ;-)



At least they didn't have the crossed white leather belts like they did when they went to war in the colonies. That was just too much: A red target with a clearly marked center.


----------

